# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  Industrial robots, Nabtesco Corporation, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Nabtesco Corporation

----------


## Airicist

Nabtesco Corporation, corporate video, challenge and creation

Published on Nov 10, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Nabtesco Corporation, corporate video, our business

Published on Nov 11, 2014

----------

